# Fish oil.



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Im still continuing to take fish oils pills and i was wondering if anybody else seen any improvement taking fish oil pills.

thanks
-Zach


----------



## Jay (Mar 27, 2008)

I had taken an omega 3-6-9 supplement combined with fish oil, along with green tea daily for a two month period. My psychiatrist told me to follow this regime when I first told him about my DP. Sadly, it did not help...


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I believe the 3-6-9 helps a little bit to oil my brain and nervous system. But, nothing too profound.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Fish Oil and Omega3-pills are the same thing.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

If anyone is taking fish oil or omega-3 supplements. I would highly recommend (don't worry, I'm not getting commission or anything here ...."Super Omega-3" from Life Extension.
Although their products are expensive, they are a highly reputable company, and do many research studies on supplements, health, and science (You can go to LE.com or just search for them).

There is a site called Healthmegamall which sells Life Extension supplements at the Life Extension member price.

ONCE AGAIN, I AM NOT AFFILIATED....I HAVE BEEN ON THIS BOARD FOR SOME TIME....JUST TRYING TO PROVIDE SOME FEEDBACK.....

Remember that despite whether it "helps" or not, Omega 3 acids ARE BRAIN FOOD. So in the long run, it can't hurt (in addition to supporting your cardiovascular system).

This particular Omega 3 has 2000mg of "wild fish oil concentrate" which includes 700mg of EPA AND 500 MG OF DHA PER SERVING !!

In addition, it is combined with a blend of Polyphen Oil (Olive fruit extract) to help with the absorption of the fish oil, as well as Sesame Seed lignan extract. They found through their studies that fish oil alone could get caught in the digestive tract, etc.

Take a look at your bottles carefully, I used to buy the regular stuff from Vitamin shoppe or Wal Mart due to its cost. But if you compare them they are quite different.

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

BTW....
"Ginkgold" is the worlds best selling Ginkgo supplement (its from a company called "Natures Way". Dr. Amen highly recommends it in his book "Sex on the brain" (yeah...I admit...I read it.... :lol: ) and also "Change your brain, change your life.

Ginkgo is the only supplement which is scientifically proven to stimulate blood flow in all areas of the brain. Ginkgold uses the most pure form (you know what, i actually copied the page from Dr. Amens book for reference, it states the following "The prettiest brains I have seen are those on ginkgo. The best studied form of ginkgo biloba is a special extract called EGB 761, which has been studied in blood vessel disease, clotting disorders, depression, and Alzheimer's disease. There are many different forms of ginkgo, making dosing confusing. In the U.S Ginkoba and Ginkgold (Natures Way) are brands that have been compounded to reflect EGB 761.....")

Anyway, if you do decide to take it, MAKE SURE YOU INFORM YOUR DOCTOR.

Hope this helps.
Chris


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Both products: Life Extension, Super Omega 3 and the Ginkgold from Nature's Way are available from Vitamin Shoppe (in USA, online vitaminshoppe.com) since I was just at the store.  I will get some of both when their next shipment arrives--they were sold out of the Omega Oil, so it must be quite popular. I'm anxious to try the Ginkgold--I'm getting older and can use the brain boost.


----------



## Johnny Dep (Feb 8, 2009)

I tried fish oil and it did nothing for me.


----------



## anxietyboy (Aug 3, 2009)

Inzom said:


> I think Fish Oil and Omega3-pills are the same thing.


There are different types of Fish Oils, like Cod Liver Oil, Salmon Oil, and Omega 3 Fishoil.

I have been taking Omega 3 Fishoil, 1500 MG for the past 6 months...to be honest I cannot really feel much of a difference


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

I take Omega 3 and Omega 3 Brain, both in the morning, my thinking and brain fog has gotten better since I have taken them.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Sketch2000 said:


> Ginkgo is the only supplement which is scientifically proven to stimulate blood flow in all areas of the brain. Ginkgold uses the most pure form (you know what, i actually copied the page from Dr. Amens book for reference, it states the following "The prettiest brains I have seen are those on ginkgo. The best studied form of ginkgo biloba is a special extract called EGB 761, which has been studied in blood vessel disease, clotting disorders, depression, and Alzheimer's disease. There are many different forms of ginkgo, making dosing confusing. In the U.S Ginkoba and Ginkgold (Natures Way) are brands that have been compounded to reflect EGB 761.....")
> 
> Anyway, if you do decide to take it, MAKE SURE YOU INFORM YOUR DOCTOR.
> 
> ...


I just finished a report for a prof on nootropics, which included ginkgo biloba, and I didn't come across the research you're referring to. Can I get the reference for the "scientifically proven to stimulate blood flow in all areas of the brain" part? Journal and article name, author(s) and publish date would be awesome. Thanks!


----------

